# donkey wanted



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone know where the best place is to look for a donkey ?? Kent area


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

There are some on Horsemart ,and there is a miniature donkey breeder in Surrey,if that helps


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for that i'll have a look


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Are there any horse markets local to you? We rescued a lovely yearling donkey from our local one, he was in a very poor condition but has come on leaps an bounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

You can have mine Dexter! Brought it back from spain 40 years ago with all the others that were packed into the hold! its a bit shabby now and in need of a good home!

Seriously! Did see an advert recently for Jenny's- will try and remember where I saw it and forwar the infor should I find it!
DT


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Why donkeys? | Elisabeth Svendsen Trust


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for links guys n gals. They did visit Sidmouth sanctuary recently ............came back home and quess wot the neighbour said there was one going aged 10 mths just 8 miles down the road from them....... . hes white


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can have mine Dexter! Brought it back from spain 40 years ago with all the others that were packed into the hold! its a bit shabby now and in need of a good home!
> 
> Seriously! Did see an advert recently for Jenny's- will try and remember where I saw it and forwar the infor should I find it!
> DT


NO thank you lol.... they wanted a male


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Dexter, my parents live really near the Sidmouth Sanctuary (in Honiton) and sponser one their called Magarita! I just love that place, I have been a few times, and it is massive with big research centres/education centre type thing, so I am sure if you got in contact with them they would be very helpful and possible put you in touch with people in your local area. Failing that, you could try putting up a wanted ad in the animal section at Exchange and Mart, you never know. Good luck with the hunt.


----------

